# Singulair and breastfeeding



## aentwood (Aug 12, 2005)

Anyone know if Singulair is considered okay while bfing? I have an 8mo and a 2.75 yo who are nursing. Doc said there were no human trials and that it was "probably compatible with breastfeeding." Kind of makes me nervous...

Thanks.
Aubrie


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

According to the older version of "Medications and Mother's Milk", it's category is L3 (moderately safe). It's been shown to be excreted in other animal's milk but there aren't any studies on humans, of course. It's half-life (the length of time for half of the drug to leave your system) is 2.7 to 5 hours. So if you took 20mg it would take between 3 and 5 hours for there to be only 10mg in your system, then another 3 to 5 hours for there to be only 5mg, etc (don't know the dosages, just throwing a number out to demonstrate).

My concern with all anti-asthmatic medications is that they're usually steroids and they make *my* milk supply drop drastically.
HTH


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

Singulair does not have any type of steroids in it. I was told it was safe to take while pregnant, but I chose not to anyway because there is not enough long term information at this time. Their website says this: "If you are breast-feeding, SINGULAIR may be passed in your milk to your baby. You should consult your doctor before taking SINGULAIR if you are breast-feeding or intend to breast-feed."


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

There's not even any data on Lactmed. For that reason, I'd be hesitant to use it, and would instead use inhaled steroids such as Flovent instead. Inhaled drugs result in a much lower systemic dose to be passed into the milk, since they are directly applied to the lungs.


----------

